

AskHN: some stupid queries over Mac and OSX  q(^_^)p - ideamonk

off lately, I've been watching lot of people put OSX on their intel &#38; amd PCs and notebooks. Besides that, whenever I watch a screen cast, be it RoR, or CodeIgnitor or videos related to google app engine or that video of fast web app developement from carsonified, I find a Mac, and OSX!
Why is a Mac/OSX so popular among these web developers ?
Shall I get the same experience out of emulation?
or Shall I install it on my amd64 ?
======
gtani
<http://blog.labnotes.org/2008/04/05/whats-on-your-mac/>

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/136417/whats-your-dev-
env...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/136417/whats-your-dev-environment-
setup)

[http://groups.google.com/group/columbusrb/browse_frm/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/columbusrb/browse_frm/thread/a0be7ce49dcd1005#)

